# What's in Ain Sokhna?



## DollyCocker

Hello all,

I am possibly going to Ain Sokhna for 6 months to do animation. Does anyone know what it's like there and are there any shops/places to go outside of the hotels and resorts? 

Thank you


----------



## Sonrisa

No there is nowhere to go. 
Only hotels. 
IF you want to shop, then Cairo is a 1.30 hrs car ride. 
Good luck.


----------



## RPC

DollyCocker said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am possibly going to Ain Sokhna for 6 months to do animation. Does anyone know what it's like there and are there any shops/places to go outside of the hotels and resorts?
> 
> Thank you


Ain Soknha is essentially a long curvy road (very very dangerous road) located right by the sea side with lots of Hotels and Resorts along it. I would say that with the exception of two main areas (the Stella di Mare) and Porto Sokhna this can't be identified with a specific location therefore you could visit them most of them while there. It is mainly frequented by locals with some local expat community due to the vicinity to Cairo and according to the locations you can find "popular" as well as more "elegant and exclusive" areas. How much will you enjoy your stay will mainly depend upon where will you be based.
:ranger:


----------



## hurghadapat

DollyCocker said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am possibly going to Ain Sokhna for 6 months to do animation. Does anyone know what it's like there and are there any shops/places to go outside of the hotels and resorts?
> 
> Thank you


Lol....if your part of animation team you wont have much time to be doing anything else but work and sleep.....


----------



## hurghadapat

DollyCocker said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am possibly going to Ain Sokhna for 6 months to do animation. Does anyone know what it's like there and are there any shops/places to go outside of the hotels and resorts?
> 
> Thank you



Think this might answer your question :-

While we very much like the idea of Ain Soukhna as an international tourist destination, it does have a few drawbacks that we might point out. First of all, it is not known as a center for scuba diving and only in the very south of Ain Soukhna is one likely to find any facilitation of scuba diving, though of course most of the hotels carry snorkeling equipment. Currently, the best of the hotels in the region have no scuba diving centers. This is probably due to the lack of famous dive sites found further south. However, it is geared somewhat more to deep sea fishing then Hurghada or Sharm el-Sheikh.



Second of all, there is no airport here as there is at Hurghada or Sharm, and there may never be because actually Ain Soukhna is a short trip indeed from the Cairo Airport. Finally, there is little in the way of off-premises facilities such as independent restaurants and shops. We image that this will also develop, but for now, most visitors must rely on the entertainment, bars and restaurants within the various complexes, though compounds such as Stella di Mare offer a good variety of choices.


----------



## DollyCocker

Thanks everyone for help.




hurghadapat said:


> Lol....if your part of animation team you wont have much time to be doing anything else but work and sleep.....


Haha yes I know  but I was just thinking about buying things that I will need as I won't be able to take 6 months supply of everything out with me!


----------



## DollyCocker

hurghadapat said:


> Think this might answer your question :-
> 
> While we very much like the idea of Ain Soukhna as an international tourist destination, it does have a few drawbacks that we might point out. First of all, it is not known as a center for scuba diving and only in the very south of Ain Soukhna is one likely to find any facilitation of scuba diving, though of course most of the hotels carry snorkeling equipment. Currently, the best of the hotels in the region have no scuba diving centers. This is probably due to the lack of famous dive sites found further south. However, it is geared somewhat more to deep sea fishing then Hurghada or Sharm el-Sheikh.
> 
> 
> 
> Second of all, there is no airport here as there is at Hurghada or Sharm, and there may never be because actually Ain Soukhna is a short trip indeed from the Cairo Airport. Finally, there is little in the way of off-premises facilities such as independent restaurants and shops. We image that this will also develop, but for now, most visitors must rely on the entertainment, bars and restaurants within the various complexes, though compounds such as Stella di Mare offer a good variety of choices.


Yes, that has helped, thank you


----------



## sakara

*Sokhna*

If you are there during March - May you should make sure you have some binoculars as Sokhna is a major migratory point for literally millions of birds on their way to Europe and Asia.

Not uncommon to find Eagles and Buzzards in the trees in the Movenpick Hotel gardens, and you can often see hundreds, if not thousands, of storks passing overhead, using the thermals from the mountains behind the coast road to gain height before zooming over the waters.

Great way to picnic - bottle of wine, camping chair and binoculars!

But previous poster is correct - the road can be VERY iffy.


----------



## Gounie

sakara said:


> If you are there during March - May you should make sure you have some binoculars as Sokhna is a major migratory point for literally millions of birds on their way to Europe and Asia.


----------



## biofena

Hello there,

Cairo is 132 KMs far 
You have Porto Sokhna resort with a huge shopping mall and markets for almost everything (elMahmal super market,Chillis restaurant,Banks,Pharmacies,,,,etc....
google portosokhna net website

there's Stella Di Mare with a shopping mall inside too 

simply you can't get out of your working place and expect to have a Taxi passing by 

weather there is a little bit hot,much better than Hurghada and Sharm though 

good luck


----------



## Mahmoud669

DollyCocker said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am possibly going to Ain Sokhna for 6 months to do animation. Does anyone know what it's like there and are there any shops/places to go outside of the hotels and resorts?
> 
> Thank you


👋 👋 hi.ive been there.many times with my Egyptian husband whom sadly passed away 1year ago 😢 im English he was from luxor and not a practicing Muslim.its 40mins drive from cairo.in car.and if you have seen thelma and Louise film then your seeing sokna.its beautiful.magical and dolphin are there.its red sea.extremely hot.make sure to wear sun protection.please.and its spiritual place.i was told jesus passed by there by my husband whom was a very well travelled and historical man.


----------

